# Roadmaster delivery 2010-project



## supper15fiets (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, i posted the new project in the wrong thread so here i start again.
My new project is not that fancy as my huffman or rollfast or Silverking...
The New project is a Roadmaster Delivery 2010 bicycle,i want to use this bike also for my painters work, so i tought of makeing the RM a light color like grey with black,
but every time that i think of an other color it soon turn out to be the originele color, because i like originele!
So had the bike pretty complete, but missing the mean part and that is the basket bracket...afther a week or two when i have the RM, there was this ebay option to buy the basket bracket originele...so i did.
So to come back on the color, the bracket had on the inside a very nice red with a light purple glow something something, so that red it's going to be it..
It's going to be simple but nice with a little touch of custom, and that is no chrome on the bike, i got some originele ww2 rearhub blackout and a blackout heavy duty front hub, so it will be laced up with some blackout spokes and niples.
the rims are going to be the same as the frame color.
The seat is originele and redone by Bob again and the basket it will be a bit custom because i have to transport paint and tools...
so this will be a fun project!


----------



## supper15fiets (Jan 1, 2012)

..got the NOS rear New departure Blackout hub in a new condition, only the seller has ad some shims
extra in it but how many does it need ??
and a nice finned light for on the handlebar....


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 1, 2012)

Ron,
Do you have the correct crank/sprocket for it?

Joe


----------



## supper15fiets (Jan 1, 2012)

huh, yes but not black out war time...


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice project Ronald!


----------



## tony d. (Jan 5, 2012)

*mod 2010*

nice psyco truck  makes less lonely restoring mine =o)


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 5, 2012)

*Nice*

Looking good, that's seat looks super nice. Keep us updated


----------



## supper15fiets (Jan 6, 2012)

...the frame is at the sandblaster, color is on the make at the colorspecialist,there was one piece on the basket-bracket that had a originele color,
so it's going to be simple, dark maroon red with some fresh off white pinstripes....can't wait to build it up!

o ...and still looking for 1 freakin' rearfender, is roadmaster that rare ? i try to get in contact with that guy on ebya but i can't reach him, i have no permission to ask him something....??? i believe his name is Joe, i had contact a year ago but lost his mailadress....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks good Ronald, how's Buddy Lee?


----------



## supper15fiets (Jan 13, 2012)

...frame back from paintshop, primer -time!


----------



## supper15fiets (Jan 13, 2012)

...and yes ...it's a mess, sunday i will get a good cleaning day!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome love the step by step pics!


----------



## supper15fiets (Jan 28, 2012)

...asking....mailing...asking...mailing....finale got a set of tires...!
now i can work on the rims, hubs and spokes, the spokes & nipples will be black also!
the frame is at the metal shop for a nice advertising-plate to be made..


----------



## akikuro (Jan 28, 2012)

Looking good Ronald! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 9, 2012)

...got some parts back from the paint-shop!
the only thing with powder coating is that if you don't say anything...they powder coat every thing, even the inside of the sprocket!
...so there not thinking with me...
anyway here are some pics...the over all result is okay!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 11, 2012)

you have to remember to put something in holes you don't want filled in with powdercoat... 
I've thought about getting a simple rider bike and powdercoating it so it would be super durable. I must say your crank, sprocket and bars look pertty sharp!
can't wait to see photos of it together!


----------



## REC (Feb 11, 2012)

I like this bike! Waiting to see the next update. 

That headlight is a nice addition.

REC


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 14, 2012)

finnaly, got my heavy duty front hub, thanks Santi! so now i could start my wheel restoration!
by the way... the rim is for sale!


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 3, 2012)

...today my trip went to the gunshop to make some parts to be black,
i bought my self a kit to experiment, so here is the result of my spokes,
there sort like dyed black...
the frame now is at the paintshop so can't wait to build up the RM....


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 8, 2012)

...and yes, fresh from the paintshop, earlier i found a piece of originele paint on the basket-bracket,so this is the color granata red,
very nice red i think,only a few pin stripes-lines, and i can start building
the color is more true to the picture on top...


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 18, 2012)

didt some small work on the RM today, some pinstriping , badge back on it's place, ad the crank and seat,
waiting is on the rest from the paintshop.


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 23, 2012)

...oh...welll i got my advertising plate today! but i need one clamp, anyone ?:o


----------



## supper15fiets (Apr 9, 2012)

update!
Today i attached the cups for the fork , i blacked them , a gunshop didt the job, and it looks killer only the ring in between the big nut i still have to clean, it really looks authentic, it is custom but not overkill it.
also attached the front stand i didn't had the bolds for it but also have a Corvair and a lot of extra boldts and nuts so i found two that will do the job...
the steps are little but i think when you do a good restoration the last thing you'll need is rush!
Waiting now is on the rims ,rearfender and chainguard that are in the paintshop...


----------



## chitown (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks great Ron. Can't wait for the finished product... but I suppose we have to wait, as you say it will be worth the extra little steps... Now HURRY UP AND FINISH!


----------



## supper15fiets (May 20, 2012)

..tiny step to the finish-line......got the chainguard and rear fender back from the paintshop,didt some pinstriping here!
The "thing" is coming alive...almost then...found me a good front fender that Bob "U"...he rolled the fender for me, many thanks to that Bob!
Need a set of spokes now , and send the rims to the painter.....


----------

